# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Latest WIP: Castle on hilly ground [Illustrator]

## Carnifex

Here's a map I am working on right now - vector graphics - all made from scratch in Adobe Illustrator as usual. 
The cliffs are my latest add on. Cliffs are (as usual) made as a graphic style.... just draw a line and press the button!  :Smile: 
Comments welcome

----------

